# Sheffield WMA gate closed



## Jeff Raines (Jan 25, 2011)

There is no good reason for the gate to be closed during small game season.
This is stupid.....DNR,you work for US!!!!!,the gate needs to be open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know the area manager will see this,he is a member here that keeps changing his name when we figure out who he is.

OPEN THE GATE


----------



## SlappyTomato (Jan 25, 2011)

Go get em Jeff.....


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 25, 2011)

OPEN THE GATEOPEN THE GATEOPEN THE GATE

Or Jeff will open it for you! Ain't that so Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 25, 2011)

gemcgrew said:


> Or Jeff will open it for you! Ain't that so Jeff?



Felt like doing it today


----------



## bunny chaser (Jan 25, 2011)

they dont mind charging us that management stamp and we have just has much right to small game hunt has do the big game hunters!!!! I hunt several WMA'S on big game hunts they are not using the money to maintain the roads or food plots or even keeping the camp areas cleared i also trout fish these WMA'S in which i have to purchase a trout stamp and the fishing is terriable in GA.!!! so i often wonder where the money is going i see an awful lot of new equipment 4 whlrs,trucks boats,tracters mabey the state could save some money and furlow some DNR and PARK RANGERS they dont seem to be doing anything anyway cant even open the gates or we could send them to TENN. for some natural resource training since they have so much extra time OPEN THE GATES OR REFUND THE SPORTSMAN THAT MAKE YOUR JOB NECESSARY and thats bout all i got to say about that dont make me cuss


----------



## Hillscreek (Jan 25, 2011)

Must be too much trouble. thats why i quit buying WMA stamps its like shooting craps as to whether you get in or not. Especially coonhunting.IMO


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 26, 2011)

I ain't fooling with it next year myself !!!!!  Around here they cater to the deer hunters.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 26, 2011)

wonder how much they'd be in the hole if all hunters didn't buy a license for 1 year.


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 26, 2011)

I called the office in Calhoun Monday to complain, I forget the mangers name I spoke to. I got the run around about the roads being tore up blah, blah. I told them I could understand it during the strom but the roads were hard as a rock now no reason for it to be closed. I told them they are telling us that we cann't hunt it. He told me you can hunt it you just have to walk in to hunt it. I told them I got friends that have medical issues and cann't walk that far to and then hunt. I love the place been hunting it for 15 years. I ask the guy so are yall going to close when rains during deer season so the roads don't get tore up. He avoided the question. I with Jeff just open the gates please we only got a few more days to hunt. I like the W/O he has always been been very respectful when I have delt with him. PLEASE OPEN THE GATE THATS ALL WE ASK.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 26, 2011)

shakey hunter said:


> I called the office in Calhoun Monday to complain, I forget the mangers name I spoke to. I got the run around about the roads being tore up blah, blah. I told them I could understand it during the strom but the roads were hard as a rock now no reason for it to be closed. I told them they are telling us that we cann't hunt it. He told me you can hunt it you just have to walk in to hunt it. I told them I got friends that have medical issues and cann't walk that far to and then hunt. I love the place been hunting it for 15 years. I ask the guy so are yall going to close when rains during deer season so the roads don't get tore up. He avoided the question. I with Jeff just open the gates please we only got a few more days to hunt. I like the W/O he has always been been very respectful when I have delt with him. PLEASE OPEN THE GATE THATS ALL WE ASK.



I just sent them an email


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 26, 2011)

gemcgrew said:


> OPEN THE GATEOPEN THE GATEOPEN THE GATE
> 
> Or Jeff will open it for you! Ain't that so Jeff?




if they do, I'll go in and I would like it too, BUT
How much trash do you think is gonna get dumped out there? I know, maybe they should have trash cans inside, janitors to mt them etc......

Ever since I started going to Pinelog, that is the way it has been, so I guess I have just accepted it, made the best of it..........

You are persuading me though............OK, I AGREE!  OPEN The Gates!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 26, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> if they do, I'll go in and I would like it too, BUT
> How much trash do you think is gonna get dumped out there? I know, maybe they should have trash cans inside, janitors to mt them etc......
> 
> Ever since I started going to Pinelog, that is the way it has been, so I guess I have just accepted it, made the best of it..........
> ...


Sheffield is a popular wma,and there is only 1 road in and out.That will deter the trash.
The gate was open from opening day of archery season until deer season closed.
Why can't it be open now?.....It's always been opened for small game.The only season it's closed is in turkey season.


OPEN THE GATE


----------



## Hankus (Jan 26, 2011)

I like it best when a side road loops way around and then back to the main road and only the other end has the gate open.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well all i gotta say is OPEN THE GATES!!! West Point WMA only gates open are for the duck ponds right now.. Everything else is closed and was closed during deer season... So my question is of 2 gates are open for the duck ponds for duck season why aren't the other roads open during deer?? And the food plots look like crap...


----------



## Drycreek (Jan 26, 2011)

I wish they would take a bulldozer and earthburm up the whole place for good!!!!


----------



## manok (Jan 27, 2011)

Jeff, I forgot to post about the gate being locked the other week.

Yes, it was right after the snow.

I intentionally went there as opposed to Paulding forest.

I thought I could get closer to my intended location without walking to far from the vehicle.

It was getting late in the afternoon & I only had an hour or so to hunt.

When I saw the gate locked I had no other option but to stay & walk in.

I was upset to say the least.

On my way out a coon hunter whose family has land inside the gate arrived, unlocked the gate & entered.

I wonder if the land owners are locking the gate & the DNR is unaware of that ?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 27, 2011)

manok said:


> On my way out a coon hunter whose family has land inside the gate arrived, unlocked the gate & entered.
> 
> I wonder if the land owners are locking the gate & the DNR is unaware of that ?



I doubt it,there have always been private land owners in there with never a problem.
There is even a gold claim within the boundaries....members of that club get a key to the gate.


----------



## goose buster (Jan 28, 2011)

The gates at West Point Are open and have been all season.


----------



## Ironstob (Jan 29, 2011)

This is one of the land owners,that is the same coon hunter,me or my family have no control over the state choosing to shut the gate, at the first of the year,its been that way for a couple of years now.I dont understand it myself season dosent end till the 28th,but as i said we have nothing to do with the wma gate.best of luck to all small game hunters


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 29, 2011)

It was the same way at grand bay last weekend. It has been that way the last couple years since the old DNR ranger that ran it retired. They also have a nice covered picnic table and bathrooms they fenced in a couple years ago and keep it locked. They allways stayed clean and I never saw any vandalism. Seems like for the price they paid to put a six foot fence around it they could have just put up a camera. As far as the roads being tore up ours are because they have recieved no attention in years.


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 29, 2011)

It's open today!!!!!!


----------



## chicken cow (Jan 29, 2011)

The Game Warden told me it will be closed this year for turkey season.....Thats good news for us...bad news for the Lazy hunter


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 29, 2011)

chicken cow said:


> The Game Warden told me it will be closed this year for turkey season.....Thats good news for us...bad news for the Lazy hunter



It has always been closed for turkey season,and I understand that.

But laziness has nothing to do with walking a pack of beagles down the road to get to the briars


----------



## chicken cow (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh...well I meant Lazy "Turkey" hunter. And it was open for 3 weeks last turkey season....Cuz there was an absolute boatload of cars and trucks driving down the road, but he finally closed it about mid April.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 31, 2011)

shakey hunter said:


> It's open today!!!!!!



Hope it still open,I'm heading over there as soon as I see day breaking


----------

